# Sex my rams :)



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I asked for 1 male 2 females at big als, but I think they might all be female? :S

I like them, hope to breed them down the road 

it wont let me upload to the site, so heres the link to the picture album.



http://imgur.com/kJBF0


thanks


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

All look male to me.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Damn seems to always happen to me haha.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Think I posted here in a thread how to sex electric blues with pics, can't remember were though.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Ill hunt for it, thanks  

The store I got them from said if I bring 2 back they'' get me 2 females


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Top two pics are males, Bottom is a female.

Id say that with about 70% certainty.


----------

